# Ham with sugar in it?



## Mark Parrott (Sep 21, 2016)

Been buying ham off cuts from Aldi for quite a while now.  Today, I thought I'd look at the ingredients.  Surprised to see they put glucose syrup in it.  I had a slice today & tested BG, but didn't seem to have any effect.  Had Dextrose as well.


----------



## Amigo (Sep 21, 2016)

I use them as well Mark and they don't seem to cause me any problems. The carb levels on them seem very low from what I can remember.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 21, 2016)

I couldn't find any nutritional info on my packet.


----------



## DeusXM (Sep 22, 2016)

The sugar content in hams and salamis is very, very negligible - per slice, you're talking like 0.05g, so for our purposes, the sugar isn't in there.

People always express surprise that salamis have sugar in them. The reality is, they don't. The raw meat has sugar added to it to feed the bacteria that cure the meat.So almost all the sugar added to the meat has been eatenb by something else before you!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 22, 2016)

How very weird. Thanks for the info.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 25, 2016)

I have never looked ?  Everything you buy these days has a bag of sugar in it.


----------

